# strawberry Vanilla



## mjdtexan (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll bet thats gonna be good. I am a wine/mead maker myself.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I gotta ask... is one of your hunting buddies Chef Isaac or otherwise a culinary expert? You guys eat better at hunt camp than I do at home or even in a restaurant when someone else is buying!


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

gotta eat ya know....all was very tastie...a few noses looked out of joint with sprouts, but all had some and there was none left at the end of the dinner:s...the recipe traveled 3000km after the hunt so it must have been good.

I have to start planning for next year..so we can eat better!!!

cheers


----------

